# Happy chi noises anyone?



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

I sometimes wonder if I have crazy chis or if everyone knows what chi noises I am talking about. My oldest chi Mia makes certain noises when shes happy or sad. When I get home I carry her and she rubs her neck all over my face begging for kisses while making this funny moaning like sound. I think its adorable. If I have been gone for a while she will make the same sound but mixed in with that hard and loud breathing as to say Im happy your home but I missed you too much. Then I talk to her usually telling her Im sorry I was gone so long and she moans again, a full conversation. The second chi Nina is not so vocal but when I have been gone for a long period she has that very heavy breathing mixed with a pitchy moaning sound. If a stranger touches Nina she screams as if she were an abused dog and if they try again she will snap lol. They are just very vocal in general. I wonder if one copied the other or if other chis do this. I think its the cuttest thing, it melts my heart. Thats why I fall in love all over when ever I see them.


----------



## LadyDevlyn (Jul 8, 2013)

Romeo makes a chirping/whining noise when I come home. He also wiggles madly while doing it. It's hilarious. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

LadyDevlyn said:


> Romeo makes a chirping/whining noise when I come home. He also wiggles madly while doing it. It's hilarious.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thats exactly what Winston does! I pick him up and give him kisses as soon as I get home and he wiggles like mad, licking my neck, trying to lick my face while making a little chirping sound. Then he nudges his head right under my neck and does a great big sigh lol


----------



## Owl307 (May 5, 2013)

Winstonsmum said:


> Thats exactly what Winston does! I pick him up and give him kisses as soon as I get home and he wiggles like mad, licking my neck, trying to lick my face while making a little chirping sound. Then he nudges his head right under my neck and does a great big sigh lol


Blu does this too! But im not sure if i would call it chirping..? For Blu its kind of a grunt and a whine mixed together as he wiggles like crazy in my arms trying to lick my face lol. Either way i love his little greetings <3 makes me feel loved lol


----------



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

It is so nice how excited they get to see us!

my partner usually gets home before me so Winstons out and in the living room with him, so i usually walk in the front door and shout wheres my handsome baby and i just see Winstons little head pop round the corner of the sofa, his ears go back and he launches himself at me hehe! Love him so much


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

Aww what loving chis we have!!Once I left on a one month vacation to Puerto Rico and I missed her so much! I didnt take her which I regreted so deeply, my mom told me she would stand by the door and cry looking out the little window. She wouldnt eat unless my mom hand fed her. When I finally came home and opened the door she looked up at me and started crying/moaning extremely loud. When I picked her up she started rubbing her face against mine while crying, the cry was so loud that my family just stood there watching. I started crying because I felt so guilty, im sure she thought I had abandoned her. Everyone started making fun of me but they just didnt understand the connection we had.


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

Frodo jumps up and down, and wriggles his whole body when he sees me now. When I pick him up, he puts his cheek against mine and sort of blows into my neck. It's as if he's inhaling my scent. It's a bit early to tell with Florrie, but she has a funny little chuckle she makes down in her throat (she doesn't open her mouth) which means 'pay me attention, mum'! I love it.


----------



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

Chihuahuaobsession said:


> Aww what loving chis we have!!Once I left on a one month vacation to Puerto Rico and I missed her so much! I didnt take her which I regreted so deeply, my mom told me she would stand by the door and cry looking out the little window. She wouldnt eat unless my mom hand fed her. When I finally came home and opened the door she looked up at me and started crying/moaning extremely loud. When I picked her up she started rubbing her face against mine while crying, the cry was so loud that my family just stood there watching. I started crying because I felt so guilty, im sure she thought I had abandoned her. Everyone started making fun of me but they just didnt understand the connection we had.


Thats so sweet! Im sure people dont understand the connection I have with Winston either. When I had to leave him at the vets last week for x rays I was such a mess and could not stop crying! I'm sure people thought I was over reacting but didnt dare say it to me lol 

The OH wants to start planning our 10 day holiday next Feb that unfortunately we wont be able to take Winston on  I'm not too sure I want to go to be honest! I cant imagine leaving him for 10 days! I wont enjoy the holiday as all I will be thinking about is how he is. He will stay with my grandparents so will be in very good company, with dog lovers, and they both just adore him so I know he would be well looked after but.... no-one looks after our babies like their mummys


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

I know what you mean. I can't imagine going away without my dogs ever again! I was meant to be going to Connecticut to visit my family this summer. They do understand why I'm not seeing them, but I can't just cut myself off from them forever....I think you were very brave, Andrea, to leave your little ones that long, as I haven't plucked up the strength to do it yet. I know I'm going to have to do it sometime, but not just yet. Heck, I even miss them when I'm in work...


----------



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

SarahJG said:


> I know what you mean. I can't imagine going away without my dogs ever again! I was meant to be going to Connecticut to visit my family this summer. They do understand why I'm not seeing them, but I can't just cut myself off from them forever....I think you were very brave, Andrea, to leave your little ones that long, as I haven't plucked up the strength to do it yet. I know I'm going to have to do it sometime, but not just yet. Heck, I even miss them when I'm in work...


me either! I work 8 and a half hours a day, and see Winston half way through the day when I go home for lunch, but it is way too long to be away from my little man! He drives me crazy sometimes (as you may have seen from a thread I have just posted lol) but I still adore him and miss him when I'm not with him  

I know I'm going to have to suck it up and go because we're going to go on holiday at some point again in our lives, and I'm hoping Winston will be with us for many many years so holidays are going to happen, but still


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

SarahJG said:


> I know what you mean. I can't imagine going away without my dogs ever again! I was meant to be going to Connecticut to visit my family this summer. They do understand why I'm not seeing them, but I can't just cut myself off from them forever....I think you were very brave, Andrea, to leave your little ones that long, as I haven't plucked up the strength to do it yet. I know I'm going to have to do it sometime, but not just yet. Heck, I even miss them when I'm in work...


Yes it was heart breaking I understand you not going. That was back when Mia was my only dog. Now my husband and I plan vacations with them unless theres no option, like a cruise or something lol and it wouldnt be for more than one week. We need more dog friendly vacation spots lol and yes I miss them so much when Im gone if theres any possible chance of them coming with me they do all 4 lol


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Quigley made the sweetest noises. I called them his Tribble noises. I miss hearing them so much. It was a comforting sound that I have never heard another dog make and I can't even try to duplicate it. So far Cora is a quiet one. She whines when I put her in her kennel and her whines sound just like a squeeky toy. It's the only time she makes noise. She is almost 5 months and still is not barking.


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

QUIGLEY'S MOM said:


> Quigley made the sweetest noises. I called them his Tribble noises. I miss hearing them so much. It was a comforting sound that I have never heard another dog make and I can't even try to duplicate it. So far Cora is a quiet one. She whines when I put her in her kennel and her whines sound just like a squeeky toy. It's the only time she makes noise. She is almost 5 months and still is not barking.


No 2 chis are ever alike. You will love cora differently and he will always be in your heart. I would love it if my chis didnt bark. My youngest one Jade is 11 weeks and she barks (well tries to). I have a feeling shes going to be a barker. Cora must be a sweet and loving baby.


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

Winstonsmum said:


> Thats so sweet! Im sure people dont understand the connection I have with Winston either. When I had to leave him at the vets last week for x rays I was such a mess and could not stop crying! I'm sure people thought I was over reacting but didnt dare say it to me lol
> 
> The OH wants to start planning our 10 day holiday next Feb that unfortunately we wont be able to take Winston on  I'm not too sure I want to go to be honest! I cant imagine leaving him for 10 days! I wont enjoy the holiday as all I will be thinking about is how he is. He will stay with my grandparents so will be in very good company, with dog lovers, and they both just adore him so I know he would be well looked after but.... no-one looks after our babies like their mummys


Im the same way. I cannot even leave them at the groomers (theres really no need to but for the nails and anal glands). Going on vacations is hard but if your grandparents are like most he will be in doggy heaven lol My moms neighbor is an older lady and when Mia stays with her she comes back spoiled rotten. She is hand fed around the clock, treats over load I get jealous lol


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

If I kiss Bella on her face, particularly near her mouth (Hubby goes mad ha ha) she makes adorable little squeaking noises that are quite high pitched, it's really cute. And talking of holidays we actually bought a touring caravan so we can take the dogs every time as I just can't bear to leave them, we went on a cruise though in April but just for a week as I won't leave them for two.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Emmie makes a moaning sound when I rub her rump! LOVES, loves, loves having her rump scratched!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Chihuahuaobsession said:


> No 2 chis are ever alike. You will love cora differently and he will always be in your heart. I would love it if my chis didnt bark. My youngest one Jade is 11 weeks and she barks (well tries to). I have a feeling shes going to be a barker. Cora must be a sweet and loving baby.


She is a sweet and loving baby. She is also a feisty busy girl at times. Very loving and cuddly one minute and a bit crazy the next. I love her so much! She is such a hoot and there is never a dull moment when Cora is in explorer mode.


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

QUIGLEY'S MOM said:


> She is a sweet and loving baby. She is also a feisty busy girl at times. Very loving and cuddly one minute and a bit crazy the next. I love her so much! She is such a hoot and there is never a dull moment when Cora is in explorer mode.


I bet, she is beautiful. Who wouldn't fall head over heels over that adorable baby?


----------



## asthehind (Jul 5, 2013)

Mimi oinks and parps when she's happy. She also does long grumbly parps when she runs off with a particularly delicious treat! She only barks about once a month, and even then it's a very quiet ladylike bark. <3 I swear she's piglet really...


----------

